# Lighting question



## Wagonpitt (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a 90g standard tank, aquatic life 48inch fixture. 4 t5 2 mh 4moon led. My end goal is nice coral colour growth and some pop. For colour and growth from what im reading the t5 mh is ideal. But no combination of t5/mh ive seen give the "pop" the led do. i was thinking to get 2 or more puck led either hydra or radion or something similar but cheaper. I would those under my mh and just use as led t5 combo. Ive tried led strips but either gets washed out or to direct i can clearly see a blue bar in the tank 

Would this accomplish what i want ? 

led would only be about 3 or 4 inch from water, is that too low. 

Any other ideas ? 

Also thinking going all led with just one or 2 t5 on edges but that would be alot more expensive and least likely option

Right now i have a variety or softy and lps and one monti cap but eventually id probably like some other Sps. 

Thanks in advance for any input


----------

